# Fargo Rifle Range?



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

Fargo Folks,

Where do you shoot high power rifles in the Fargo/Lakes area? The wind is always howling at Horace and it was closed for a while...still might be for all I know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The Horace range is open again. They opened earlier this spring. Really upgraded the place nicely. Your only other option is Casselton. Between the two, I'd rather go to Horace, personally.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Horace is the closest, yeah its been really windy there lately, but eventually there will be some calm days ahead. Casselton can be a circus, however they do have a longer range. Detriot lakes is private, Perham is public. Or you can try to make friends with someone who has some land.


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone been to the new range in Fargo?


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I have been to the new underground range in Fargo. Great place, no wind, warm inside, automatic target returns or electonic targets. 6 lanes are available. A clean well managed facility!


----------



## Andeson (Dec 23, 2014)

Can someone provide me with more information on the indoor range in Fargo? Would you be able to plink with a .223, or handguns in .40 S&W? Or is is limited to lower calibers? Thanks in advance.

_______________________________________
tasers


----------

